# CLOSED



## Haileykitten (Apr 12, 2020)

that's everyone x  thanks guys enjoy 

** Anyone who didn't respond- l will keep open for 10mins please reply x ***


----------



## Baroque (Apr 12, 2020)

Would a few NMTs do the trick...?


----------



## Pnixie (Apr 12, 2020)

Hello, I have  the Rattan Vanity may I stop by ?


----------



## Quack (Apr 12, 2020)

I can bring a rattan waste bin!


----------



## Haileykitten (Apr 12, 2020)

What Colour is your nook streetlights / cotton candy machine / telescope or sandbox


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 12, 2020)

May I please come? I can bring an imperial shelf!


----------



## Baroque (Apr 12, 2020)

What about those NMTs, though? :’)


----------



## Pnixie (Apr 12, 2020)

Haileykitten said:


> What Colour is your nook streetlights / cotton candy machine / telescope or sandbox


I don't have any colours you're looking for


----------



## Alix (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd love to come !!


----------



## Haileykitten (Apr 12, 2020)

Don't need nook tickets I need nook items lol xxx



	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020



Baroque said:


> Would a few NMTs do the trick...?





Baroque said:


> What about those NMTs, though? :’)


----------



## Baroque (Apr 12, 2020)

Oh, Nook items... I’d need to time-travel to get them, sadly ^^’ Thanks anyway, though!


----------



## Haileykitten (Apr 12, 2020)

Pnixie said:


> Hello, I have  the Rattan Vanity may I stop by ?



Colour please?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020



Pnixie said:


> Hello, I have  the Rattan Vanity may I stop by ?





Quack said:


> I can bring a rattan waste bin!





LunarMako said:


> May I please come? I can bring an imperial shelf!



Colours please xx

Would also take hybrids xx


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 12, 2020)

Haileykitten said:


> Colour please?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020
> 
> ...



Imperial shelf is red.


----------



## Pnixie (Apr 12, 2020)

Rattan Vanity : Brown (same than the picture on your wishlist)


----------



## buuunii (Apr 12, 2020)

Hey I have your items and and an extra botanical rug


----------



## Quack (Apr 12, 2020)

My waste bin is brown, too.


----------



## Haileykitten (Apr 12, 2020)

Ok guys ill let you all know x

One at a time so be patient please


----------



## Pnixie (Apr 12, 2020)

Thanks  lot !

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020

Thanks a  lot !


----------



## Nougat (Apr 12, 2020)

Can I come? I'll bring a tip!


----------



## Haileykitten (Apr 12, 2020)

No bells please x 

only looking at the items listed or hybrids please x

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020



Nougat said:


> Can I come? I'll bring a tip!


----------



## buolea (Apr 12, 2020)

I’ll bring the blue persian rug!


----------



## alitwick (Apr 12, 2020)

For such a specific list of tips, you probably should be taking this to Nook’s Cranny.


----------



## Haileykitten (Apr 12, 2020)

alitwick said:


> For such a specific list of tips, you probably should be taking this to Nook’s Cranny.




hybrids or wl items? Ok thanks


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi, I can bring a purple windflower! I really want this DIY~~~


----------



## Thalizar (Apr 12, 2020)

Could I come please?


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 12, 2020)

Can i come? I have hybrids


----------



## Tagliatelle (Apr 12, 2020)

I don't really have anything on your wishlist and just getting started with flowers so won't lie. Would really like to come though if you'll have me?


----------

